# Scottish Blackface



## RustyDHart

Anyone else have any....?   I would love to hear from other breeders....Rusty


----------



## RustyDHart

This is part of the flock....that's me looking like I'm picking my nose...I just had an itch....believe me!!!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Beautiful flock!


----------



## Beekissed

They look like very pretty yaks!  Love that breed!   Can you tell us what you like best about them?


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks for the comments....I have always loved the history and heritage of this breed.  I love that no two have the same face and leg pattern...all are individuals as far as looks and personalities.  They are extremely hardy...GREAT mothers....very independent....nice medium size....their foraging abilities have help preserve the breed for over 800 years.  They will survive where other breeds may go hungry.    Here is a photo of a ram lamb:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







      The ewes in the back were just shorn.


----------



## RustyDHart

also....sorry....I love the long, durable wool....their overall appearance is striking.   I enjoy watching the flock running over the hills here...very picturesque.   Here are Senior rams[img
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][/img]


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Those are beautiful! They make me want sheep! How do they do in warmer temps? How often do you have to shear them?


----------



## RustyDHart

Glad you liked them.....I shear mine only once a year here in the colder North...some people do it every 6 months which is what I would suggest in the South.  As long as they have plenty of water and shade...they should do well.  We do get over 90 degrees here in Summer sometimes and the scotties do great.  I shear in April so they have enough wool growth by October when we start getting snow flurries.    Photo of ewes and 4 week old lambs.


----------



## Royd Wood

Welcome Rusty and that looks like a nice flock of sheep you have there. I thought you were on the cell phone


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks RoyD....As a matter of fact...I WAS just on the cell phone....Since I'm Irish...I should probably get some Gallaway cattle for my farm Irish acres....they would go so well with the scottish Blackface sheep...Ewes with One month of wool growth.......


----------



## elevan

Do you raise purely for fiber or for meat also?


----------



## RustyDHart

Both....The famous Harris and Donegal tweeds are/were made from scottish Blackface wool...and they have a very lean, tasty meat...not large carcasses....but good size for the average family.....here is a photo of "Irish Acres Highland Orion"...a senior ram


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Those lambs are so cute!


----------



## Beekissed

I love their colors and patterns!  Are they pretty docile?  Those horns look beautiful but lethal.  Is there a market for their horns when the rams are retired?  Do you sell whole skins/fleeces of your processed lambs?  

I just love lookin' at 'em!!!


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks Beekissed.....They are pretty gentle...mine are anyway....I think it is how they are raised...I know that I got into a heated,verbal battle with a sheep lady from Michigan State University....she had said (having NEVER raised the breed)....that Scottish Blackface sheep would rather go over you than around you....WRONG!!!!   Some maybe....any animal could be like that....like children.....it's how they are raised.   Mine are not ALL pets...some are more aloof than others...   HORNS....some people use the horns as handles for home made shepherd's crooks.....


----------



## RustyDHart

Hello....Just another photo....thought you might like to see a photo of three ram lambs.....the front lamb is being used as the herd sire in a larger flock here in the Midwest.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Beautiful breed!!!  I love the wool myself!! Being Irish, I do own some Donegal wool products!!!  My grandparent would always bring gifts back when they went home to Ireland!!!

Very nice sheep!!  And we all love pics.   Although Im a dairy goat girl myself! Toggenbergs!! Being an avid knitter! I appreciate great wool!!  

Nice looking flock!!


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks.....My mother's family is from Co. Donegal.....and my father's family comes from Co. Sligo....   I'm just an oversized Leprechaun...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

We are from Gallway Co and Roscommon Co...Fishing and farming! In me blood for generations!!!

Be well!  Enjoy!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Ok, so I have to check this thread everytime I see it. You are just going to have to send me one (or two...or a few) of those down here to NC.


----------



## RustyDHart

They are an addicting breed....great personalities and individual characteristics.   Photos don't do them justice....they're wonderful animals in person.  Of course...lots of mine are spoiled rotten:/.  There is a wonderful breeder in Virginia that shouldn't be too far from you...she has beautiful Scotties.  Or...You can always come up here to the North and visit as well....I'll leave a light on for you....


----------



## DaveK

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Thanks Beekissed.....They are pretty gentle...mine are anyway....I think it is how they are raised...I know that I got into a heated,verbal battle with a sheep lady from Michigan State University....she had said (having NEVER raised the breed)....that Scottish Blackface sheep would rather go over you than around you....WRONG!!!!   Some maybe....any animal could be like that....like children.....it's how they are raised.   Mine are not ALL pets...some are more aloof than others...   HORNS....some people use the horns as handles for home made shepherd's crooks.....http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheeppics_015.jpg


Hi Rusty, I have almost no experience with these guys but did visit an interesting lady who worked both her Scotties and some North Country Cheviots with dogs. She enjoyed the fact that the two breeds functioned entirely differently, especially when pushed and demonstrated since we had time for a nice visit. Those particular Scotties would bluff but also back down and my impression was that they would NEVER have gone over us. Now, the NC Cheviots were, as she said, like bulldozers. Big, vigorous and very handsome. Also capable of and willing to bulldoze their way through you if not treated respectfully.


----------



## DaveK

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Both....The famous Harris and Donegal tweeds are/were made from scottish Blackface wool...and they have a very lean, tasty meat...not large carcasses....but good size for the average family.....here is a photo of "Irish Acres Highland Orion"...a senior ramhttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheeppics_007.jpg


Is this the guy I liked so much in the photos at that waterfowl show? Bred from the ram that Tony found? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but when this breed is good man oh man are they magnificent.


----------



## RustyDHart

deleted


----------



## RustyDHart

I got my first lamb born for 2011...."Irish Acres Highland Asta".....a wonderful Scottish Blackface  ewe lamb born yesterday the 10th.....proud mother is "April" who has a photo here on this thread somewhere....(?)  I'm sure there will be about 35 SBF lambs this year born.  I hope everyone else has a great 2011 lamb crop.....                                        I just checked...and the mother "April" is the very first photo on the first page of this thread.....hoping to send lamb photos later....


----------



## cattlecait

RustyD, I can't wait till I move back to Michigan and come raid your field 

If your sheep disappear, message me, and I'll bring them back. I'll be sad, but I'll bring them back.


----------



## RustyDHart

....Caitlin,  You are welcome anytime to come and visit....once you see the Scotties....you'll be hooked!   I'll take some lamb photos as more lambs are born and we have nicer weather.


----------



## cattlecait

Well, turns out we'll be home sooner than expected, as in hopefully next May (2012). My mom made the mistake of mentioning she'd like some sheep someday, so as soon as hubby and I get back on the farm, I'm going to deliver on that wish.

I'm transferring back to Michigan State! Woohoo!


----------



## RustyDHart

Busy day.....3 sets of twins.....5 ram lambs and 1 ewe lamb.....all are doing fine.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Busy day.....3 sets of twins.....5 ram lambs and 1 ewe lamb.....all are doing fine.


I know you didn't just post about new lambs and not post pictures too!!      Congrats!


----------



## RustyDHart

Another set of twins this morning....(ewe lambs).    Sorry no photos yet....I'll try and get some this weekend.   I've had 5 ewes produce 9 lambs so far....not a bad record.   Once one starts...they all start lambing.....   Going to have many for sale....esp..ram lambs....great for crossbred program.


----------



## jodief100

I know nothing about sheep but I love the look of those.  Maybe someday when I have time........


----------



## RustyDHart

They are a great breed....I had a big ram lamb born yesterday.....he may be a keeper...out of one of my best ewes.  He looks like a little bull and not a sheep.   I hope everyone else is getting some nice lambs this season....   Happy Lambing!!!!


----------



## cattlecait

Can we see pictures of this beast?


----------



## RustyDHart

My best friend said he may come over this weekend and help me take some lamb photos...I want to get some close-ups.   This new ram lamb is a little "porker"....for a Scottish Blackface.


----------



## cattlecait

Always nice to get a keeper no matter what livestock you raise, haha. Well, I'm excited for you since I don't have my own sheep (yet).


----------



## RustyDHart

Another set of twins..(ram/ewe) from my ewe..."Twinkle"....born this morning.   Twelve lambs born so far....5 ewe lambs and 7 rams.   Five sets of twins and two singles from 7 ewes...not too bad percentage wise.


----------



## RustyDHart

Up to 19 lambs born so far.....12 rams and 7 ewes.....8 sets of twins and 3 singles.....trying to figure out my new digital camera to take baby pictures...soon will try and post some.


----------



## DaveK

Rusty, any black lambs this year? I would think an adult black in this breed would look almost other worldly. just magnificent.


----------



## RustyDHart

Hi Dave,   No Black so far....a couple have a few spots though.  I'm up to 22....14 ram lambs and 8 ewe lambs.  I still have to figure out this new camera for some lamb photos.


----------



## Ozark Daisy

You have really gorgeous sheep. Their wool looks really nice.


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks.....I've had the breed since 1996 and won't keep any other breed.   I'm up to 28 lambs so far this season.....from 18 ewes.


----------



## Eroc1_1

RustyDHart - If one were to get these Scottish Blackface, aprox. how much pasture would they need per animal? Do you use a paddock or rotational system between multiple pastures or is it one giant pasture?


----------



## RustyDHart

I have a rotational pasture system....I can make the areas as big as I want....permanent fencing on the outside area and temp. fence crossing the areas to make smaller pastures.   I have about 225 acres..but only 25 or so are fenced for my sheep.   I would say 5 ewes with their lambs per acre on good pasture is very adequate.  Scottish Blackface are a medium size breed and wouldn't take as much feed and space as say a Suffolk or Hampshire.  I hope this helps you....


----------



## Eroc1_1

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> I have a rotational pasture system....I can make the areas as big as I want....permanent fencing on the outside area and temp. fence crossing the areas to make smaller pastures.   I have about 225 acres..but only 25 or so are fenced for my sheep.   I would say 5 ewes with their lambs per acre on good pasture is very adequate.  Scottish Blackface are a medium size breed and wouldn't take as much feed and space as say a Suffolk or Hampshire.  I hope this helps you....


That does help. Thank you.


----------



## CPT Bluegrass

I have read your post and have been interested in getting sheep for some time.  Now that I am getting a farm myself in less than 6 weeks (sadly on only 3 acres) I want some sheep and have done some good research on the subject.  My question is how much are you selling them for?  I would like to devote One Acre to my sheep for now and would like to start with mostly Ewes and maybe one Ram.


----------



## RustyDHart

pm me for prices....They are reasonable.   I will have some ewe and ram lambs from last year available and some from this year.


----------



## CPT Bluegrass

I got your PM and am very interested in purchasing.  However, I am looking at doing so next spring as I still need to build a fence on my property and section spaces off for the animals.  Please let me know if this will be possible.  Thanks!


----------



## 4-HKid

are these sheep aggressive??


----------



## RustyDHart

No....The rams can be a little cocky during the breeding season though.   This is a seasonal breeder....they don't breed through out the year.


----------



## RustyDHart

duplicated the message...sorry


----------



## Bimpnottin

Where are you in NW Michigan?  Are you in the UP or main Michigan?  

They are beauties, but I'm in the Green Bay area.

Never thought I wanted sheep until I saw this breed and I love fiber!


----------



## RustyDHart

I live in the Northwest part of the Lower peninsula...lower Michigan is shaped like a hand....if you take your left hand (palm side down) and hold it like a map...I live just below the fingernail of the ring finger....   People in lower Michigan use this alot to show other Michiganians where they live without the help of an atlas or map.   Like "Hooked on Phonics"...it works for us.  If this will help....to you and any others?   There is a farm in Wisconsin called Littledale farm (Bed and Breakfast)....the city..I don't remember...they do have a website....   I believe they still may have Scottish Blackface to sell as well.  Graham and Marguret (sp?) are the owners names.....VERY nice people.


----------



## Bimpnottin

Thanks for the info.

I'll keep it in mind when I finally get fenced in>


----------



## RustyDHart

Hello,   I hope everyone has had a wonderful Spring lambing.....  I finally got my new camera figured out and had some new photos taken....    This is "Peace" enjoying the beautiful day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





        This is some of the flock....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                     This is "Brutus"....the beefy ram lamb that was born this early Spring.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            This is "Deirdre".....one of my favorite ewes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







     Some of the ewes.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







       This is "Pollyanna" and "Madeline".....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







    This is "Mandrake"....one of my ram lamb from last year....shown here at 14 months old.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







             Peeking thru the Pear blossoms......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







          and this is "Miracle" who is spoiled rotten.......I'm the ugly old ram on the right.....


----------



## RustyDHart

I hope all is well with everyone....and everyone's ready for the breeding season......(?)    I haven't posted in awhile.....here is one of this Spring's ewe lambs....will breed her next year.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




               This is "Beau"....a ram lamb from last year.....he will be used this year for the first time.....he can't wait......


----------



## elevan

Hey Rusty - we've got a calendar picture contest and a picture of the week contest going


----------



## RustyDHart

Cool....thanks....where do I sign up?


----------



## Ms. Research

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Cool....thanks....where do I sign up?


Definitely sign up, really nice looking sheep.  Now there's a lot of wool!


----------



## elevan

Picture of the week (submit as many pics as you want):  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11011

Calendar (submit 5 of your best: look at pixel criteria):  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13627


And if you cook - you can join the meat recipe contest too:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13735


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks.....


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Nice pics!!  I bet the rams are looking forward to breeding season.  I swear when we put the marking harnesses on the boys they seem to know what was going on!


----------



## RustyDHart

.....I think so.....The rams know.....love is in the air.   I'm going to use 4 or 5 rams this year.....   Winter is so close and Spring will be an eternity from now.....


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

I LOVE your sheep. They are so beautiful. I am hoping to be able to get a few sheep to add to the farm in the next few years.


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks......    I'm kind of partial to Scottish Blackface.....   I've had the breed since June of 1996....   Here is a photo of a photo....so sorry that it's blurred......these are two rams that I used about 4 years ago.....the ram on the left had wool to the ground.


----------



## RustyDHart

Another photo of one of this Spring's ewe lambs.....she was the last lamb born this year......


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

They are beautiful.

How is their wool? I am a spinner. When I get sheep, I want to get ones that have good wool for spinning. I have a friend with Shetland sheep. I love spinning their wool.


----------



## RustyDHart

The Scottish Blackface have a longer, coarse wool.....double coated.  Used primarily for outer garments (tweed).....and rugs.  I'm breeding for length and fineness of wool in my Blackies.   This is Deirdre ......she has very long wool...and it's not very coarse.   She's one of my favorites.....


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

I have to say this again - these are just beautiful. Maybe one day...


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks.....


----------



## elevan

We need someone to do breed page for Scottish Blackface   

Breed Page Instructions


----------



## 77Herford

Get Kerry cattle, now thats Irish.


----------



## RustyDHart

Or Dexters.....I love both of these breeds


----------



## RustyDHart

A photographer friend of mine came over yesterday and took some photos of my sheep..(and me).....and made some into a collage....I thought it was pretty cool.....the ugly polled ram in the middle is me....


----------



## 77Herford

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Or Dexters.....I love both of these breeds


Omg, someone else that appreciates the Dexter. Hard to find on here.


----------



## RustyDHart

I love dexters...and the three colors they come in.....I love the heads and horns on the cows and the nice compact udders....and the calves look like toys.....some of the cutest calves I've ever seen.   I'd have some...but for now I prefer my Blackface sheep....


----------



## 77Herford

I just started with sheep and got some Katahadins (sorry if I spelled wrong), Dorper mixes and Black Faced Dorper rams.  Though after seeing those Scotties their coats are nice but I really don't like to shear, lol.


----------



## Ms. Research

Cool collage!


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks...I didn't expect that...he's going to send me some complete photos of some of my Scottish Blackface later....can't wait.


----------



## Sheepdog

Beekissed said:
			
		

> They look like very pretty yaks!  Love that breed!   Can you tell us what you like best about them?


Yes they do look like pretty little miniature yaks LOL... Very cute, I'm impressed.


----------



## Sheepdog

They truly are unique and very pretty sheep. They certainly stand out. If I were into wool sheep, I think I would be very interested in these sheep. But I have meat sheep. I have always wanted Scottish Highland cattle, but way too hot where I live to have them..... but if I lived up north, I would have both.... Scottish Highland Cattle and Scottish Blackface sheep.


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks,    I've always loved the breed......I can't wait 'til the lambs start dropping in a couple of months.   I should have about 40 or so lambs this year....   I had 97 Scottish Blackface lambs born in 2009......busy year with over 160 total here on the farm.


----------



## 77Herford

I still can't get over how nice your Sheep look.  Perfect little mounds of curly wool and those uniform black faces.

Are they easy to shear?  What is their Wool score?


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks 77 Herford.....   If you look closer you can see that this breed doesn't have uniform colored faces.....no two have the same face and leg pattern.   Some do have all black faces...but most have black and white patterned markings.   They are a medium size breed with a longer coarse wool.....I've had a staple length of over 12 inches....  I'm not too sure of the micron fiber size.....most have a thicker diameter...I'm breeding for fineness and length of wool.   Not many people doing the breed justice genetics wise in this country.   I'm trying.....   The following collage shows many different faces of SBF...the ugly one in the middle is me....


----------



## 77Herford

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Thanks 77 Herford.....   If you look closer you can see that this breed doesn't have uniform colored faces.....no two have the same face and leg pattern.   Some do have all black faces...but most have black and white patterned markings.   They are a medium size breed with a longer coarse wool.....I've had a staple length of over 12 inches....  I'm not too sure of the micron fiber size.....most have a thicker diameter...I'm breeding for fineness and length of wool.   Not many people doing the breed justice genetics wise in this country.   I'm trying.....   The following collage shows many different faces of SBF...the ugly one in the middle is me....http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_collage15_3.jpg


Yeah, I was wondering about the odd ball in the middle.


----------



## Bossroo

77Herford said:
			
		

> RustyDHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 77 Herford.....   If you look closer you can see that this breed doesn't have uniform colored faces.....no two have the same face and leg pattern.   Some do have all black faces...but most have black and white patterned markings.   They are a medium size breed with a longer coarse wool.....I've had a staple length of over 12 inches....  I'm not too sure of the micron fiber size.....most have a thicker diameter...I'm breeding for fineness and length of wool.   Not many people doing the breed justice genetics wise in this country.   I'm trying.....   The following collage shows many different faces of SBF...the ugly one in the middle is me....http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_collage15_3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was wondering about the odd ball in the middle.
Click to expand...

It is odd that the one in the middle only has dark and white facial markings but is polled... not quite to the  standard !


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## RustyDHart

.....I agree......and the older I get....the more wool I have growing on my face.....in my ears.....on my back.....everywhere but on my head.......   It must be an age thing......(?):/      This is "Pollyanna"....a much nicer animal to look at than me.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think I'm in love!!!.....Poor husband....and it"s all your fault....why must you show me such beautiful animals....Oh I am sooooo in trouble if I ever have enough money to drive to....where are you RustyDHart...Michigan?.... Sheep huh...and I'm just getting fully into being addicted to goats...sigh....
Kat


----------



## RustyDHart

Hello Kat.....    I had goats....but I've always wanted Scottish Blackface sheep.....   I got my first start with the breed June 15th, 1996.....and I'll always have them.   There are a few dedicated breeders through out the country where you might find some closer to you....(?)   Where are you located?   Here is a photo of "Phoenix"  ....her photos are posted other places as well......I like her face pattern....but this color of face is not bred for in Scotland....they prefer the blacker faces with grey muzzles and grey eyebrow marks above the eyes... It makes it easier to identify each sheep when they have their own individual face pattern.   Enjoy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         BTW....Phoenix is also in the collage above in the upper right hand corner eating a cabbage leaf..... her son is also in the collage...   He's the one in the photo just to the left of my picture with the whiter face (like his mother) standing side by side with his half brother.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Hi Rusty... I'm in central California. 
I think the black and white faces are just too beautiful. Do they have spots on their bodies too or just faces? They look like they have very long fleece fibers... Are they softer than sheep with curlier fibers? Your animals have a very graceful and refined appearance. I keep coming back to look at your pictures.
Kat


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks Kat,   The faces and legs have the black/white patterns and the fleece, for the most part,..... is natural white......a few black spots do show up now and then and I have had two solid black lambs born before.   The wool is very long on a good blackface and is more coarse than in other long wool breeds.   I'm trying to breed for a finer texture of wool in my bloodlines.   I'm pleased that you like looking at the photos....I will be taking lamb photos in April and will post them here.   My favorite ewe is "Deirdre"...I've shown her several times before and she is the current month of September photo choice for this years Backyard Herds Calendar.   She has a very long wool staple length of a finer, slightly curled texture.   I can't wait to see her offspring this year.  Every year I try and make them better....selective breeding and compassion for the perpetuation of a heritage breed are what keeps me in the fields, pastures, lambing barn (all times of the night and day), observing and studying each and every animal and hoping that I am making the correct choices.  I've been a farmer all of my almost 54 years and have bred and shown exhibition livestock for most of that time.....the sheep have been my newest endeavor and interest.....only having had them for 16 years.  I plan to continue this path and make my part of the World a bit nicer...one sheep at a time.   Here again is "Irish Acres Highland Deirdre".....you can tell by her posture she knows she's special.      Take care,   Rusty


----------



## RustyDHart

Well it has started......lambing that is, and so far 3 ewes have produced 5 lambs......one ram lamb and 4 ewe lambs.   I'm predicting 40-45 Scottish Blackface lambs to be born this year.   I'll try and take some baby pictures when a few more lambs are born.....My best to all and Happy Lambing Season!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Wishing you a great lambing season...and can't wait for lamb photos


----------



## Remuda1

Hoping for a great lambing season for you


----------



## RustyDHart

Thanks Remuda and bonbean.....there's several more ewes out there waddling with unborn lambs...I can see many heavy with twins....if not with twins....then they are carrying baby elephants,  because they can't get any bigger....    I'll try and get some photos this weekend.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I want,I want, I want......
Best wishes for a happy, healthy season Rusty!
Kat


----------



## aggieterpkatie

4:1, let's hope that ratio continues!     Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RustyDHart

Five more lambs today...one set of twin ram lambs, one set of twin ewe lambs, and one single ewe lamb.  So far.....7 girls and 3 boys.    Catch up with you later......


----------



## RustyDHart

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Five more lambs today...one set of twin ram lambs, one set of twin ewe lambs, and one single ewe lamb.  So far.....7 girls and 3 boys.    Catch up with you later......


16 lambs total to date from 10 ewes so far......11 ewe lambs and 5 ram lambs.....My favorite ewe "Deirdre" had twin ewes....taking photos today....hope to post later this afternoon.     Later,   Rusty


----------



## SheepGirl

Whoa..their wool grows soo fast. Our ewes grow about 1/4-1/3" of wool per month. It looks like your Scottish Blackfaces get at least 2-3 times that much.


----------



## RustyDHart

Baby pictures........This is "Deirdre" with twin ewe lambs.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





           This is "Anastasia" with twin ram lambs......note that the rams are born with horns....the ewe lambs get theirs about two weeks old......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            This is "Fantasia" half sister to the ewe just above with her two hour old ram lamb.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




            This is "Queen" with her twin ewe lambs......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     This is "Ebony"....new ewe lamb born two days ago that I'll use in my colored Scottish Blackface flock.......her mother is "Licorice".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




           This is a "Twinkle" daughter (twin) taking a nap.......so far,....11 ewe lambs and 7 ram lambs.....from 12 ewes.


----------



## Remuda1

Lookin good! Hope the ratio keeps up for
You


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Great pictures!


----------



## RustyDHart

Lambing time has been busy......30 lambs so far from 20 ewes.......   16 ewe lambs and 14 ram lambs.   "Tilly" with new ewe lamb.....


----------



## Waterfall

Wow, those Sheep take me back to medevil times.  They are gorgeous and I bet spinners love them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Beautiful sheep!!!!! Their wool is amazing!


----------



## RustyDHart

Last lamb of the season was born a couple of weeks ago......finally finished for the year....40 lambs from 26 ewes.....not too bad...hope everyone else is having a great Spring.....got all of my Dahlias planted and had 16 Pyncheon chicks hatch as well.   Best to all,   Rusty


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Wow! You have had a good lambing season! Jeez are they cute! Wish I had a few more acres   I'd buy a couple of wethers in a heartbeat to go along with the two mini cheviots I'm getting soon. 

Great pictures!


----------



## bonbean01

Always enjoy seeing photos of your sheep and beautiful pastures...awesome...thanks for sharing!!!

p.s....in that first photo...yes it does look like you are picking your nose, but I believe you that you were not


----------



## RustyDHart

I hope everyone's breeding season is going Ok.   I'll be taking the rams from the ewes this next week......can't wait 'til Spring for the new babies.  I will be taking orders again for 2013 lambs (mostly rams...a few ewes).   Thanks again to those who purchased some of the 2012 lambs.   Happy Holidays and all have a safe and enjoyable Winter!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Thank you!  I love to see your lambs, they are so pretty!


----------



## EllieMay

Yes, me too.
I enjoy looking at your beautiful sheep.
Keep posting pics!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Beautiful sheep, I love their wool!   Thanks for posting the pretty pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice

This is the kind of sheep my daughter wants. Would they do ok in central NC. How often would I need to shear them?

Oh yeah I almost forgot..... BEAUTIFUL! 

(I'm a closet sheepie that owns goats  )


----------



## RustyDHart

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> This is the kind of sheep my daughter wants. Would they do ok in central NC. How often would I need to shear them?
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot..... BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> (I'm a closet sheepie that owns goats  )


Thanks everyone for the kind remarks......      I'm hoping to take some new photos later this week.   Scottish Blackface would do OK in NC. if they were shorn twice a year to help keep them stay cooler and had an area with lots of shade.   We  had a VERY hot Summer here in Northern Michigan and the sheep did well.....they spent more time under the trees, but they did well.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Always beautiful!


----------



## RustyDHart

bluebirdsnfur said:
			
		

> Always beautiful!


Thanks.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Where would you suggest I start researching the breed?  We have never had sheep, would this be an ok breed for a newbie or not? I can shear however and that is the extent of anything sheep for me.

Your photography is beautiful!


----------



## bonbean01

As always...I love, love, love your beautiful sheep and property!!!  You should do a calendar with photos from all months...gorgeous!!!!


----------



## RustyDHart

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Where would you suggest I start researching the breed?  We have never had sheep, would this be an ok breed for a newbie or not? I can shear however and that is the extent of anything sheep for me.
> 
> Your photography is beautiful!


You can get info from the SBBU...Scottish Blackface Breeders Union......there is also a breeder by the name of Anne Gentry..she lives in either Virgina or WV.   She has some quality stock and also has a sizeable flock.   I would stay clear of breeders calling themselves breeders when they only keep 3-5 sheep....hardly contributing to the gene pool and I always wonder how closely inter=bred they are.    I have 5 different bloodlines that I've used...nothing comes to the farm that can't better the flock.....    Two rams that I used about 5 years ago.....close horns...but nice wool length and great body type.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       Sorry so blurred....photo of a photo.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you for the info. I will do a little reading and will contact (I believe I found the breeder you were referring to in VA) when I need more info.

So many sheep, so many breeds!


----------



## RustyDHart

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info. I will do a little reading and will contact (I believe I found the breeder you were referring to in VA) when I need more info.
> 
> So many sheep, so many breeds!


Anne has some very nice stock...I believe there are some breeders in Pennsylvania and Ohio as well.


----------



## RustyDHart

I've seen some shepherds are already getting lambs......   Mine should start lambing in a week or two...hope to post some photos of the little Scottish blackface.....I'm expecting about 30 lambs this year....down from a few years ago....I didn't keep as many mature ewes as I normally keep.    Hope that the lambing season is a smooth one for everyone.....    Photo from last Spring.....


----------



## Royd Wood

Same to you Rusty, have a great lambing season 
We got off to a bumpy start but are up and away now
That pic is just beautiful


----------



## RustyDHart

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Same to you Rusty, have a great lambing season
> We got off to a bumpy start but are up and away now
> That pic is just beautiful


Thanks...I hope to post some more photos when the lambs are born...I'd love to see photos of everyone elses lambs too...


----------



## Southern by choice

Hi Rusty, I did call Anne and am on a list. She said lambing would begin February. Think I should call and see where I might be on the waiting list?


----------



## RustyDHart

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hi Rusty, I did call Anne and am on a list. She said lambing would begin February. Think I should call and see where I might be on the waiting list?


Great....Anne has some very nice sheep as well.   I'd love to see some photos of your new sheep when they arrive.   Keep us posted!      Rusty


----------



## Peeka52

Beautiful sheep! I'm more of a goat person, but if I had to have a breed it would probably be this one. I love their size! Not to big and not to small. It's so interesting that ram lambs are born with horns! I do have a question, how do you know who's who? I don't see any ear tags?


----------



## RustyDHart

Peeka52 said:
			
		

> Beautiful sheep! I'm more of a goat person, but if I had to have a breed it would probably be this one. I love their size! Not to big and not to small. It's so interesting that ram lambs are born with horns! I do have a question, how do you know who's who? I don't see any ear tags?


Not all SBF have the same face and leg pattern...nor do they all have the same wool length and texture......and some may even have the odd spot or two in their wool....plus horn color and shape can be different.   I know all of my sheep....who's related....cousins, aunts, nephews....etc.    I've watched most of them be born....plus I do keep records.   I know this wouldn't help anyone else if I died tomorrow....They wouldn't know which ewe in the pasture was "Miracle"...or "Paisley".....but I do.   I was raised with over 100 head of Holstein cattle...and I knew everyone of them too.   It works for me ...and the sheep don't have to have some ugly piece of plastic hanging from their ears.   Any sheep that leaves the farm does have a scrapie tag secured to their ear before they leave the farm.......   If I can ever help you locate some to help get you started....please contact me....they are such a great heritage breed.    Thanks,   Rusty


----------



## Baymule

I love your sheep. I can't wait for lamb pics!


----------



## RustyDHart

Baymule said:
			
		

> I love your sheep. I can't wait for lamb pics!


Thanks....I love them....and I doubt that I'd ever have any other breed.....


----------



## RustyDHart

It's finally begun...the first lamb of the season was born yesterday....a bouncing baby girl...emphasis on the bouncing....   The mother (Irish Acres Highland Janice) is a first time mom and is doing a great job...I hope the other 9 first timers that are due are just as great as the first.   I hope everyone else is having a smooth and happy lambing season.....  I'll post photos soon.    Rusty


----------



## Bridgemoof

Congratulations! You are off to a good start. Wishing you the best for the rest, and we need PICS ASAP!


----------



## bonbean01

As always, I love photos of your beautiful sheep!!!!  Can't wait for lamb photos


----------

